# My 20G Planted Journey



## souldct (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi all, I'm new to the thread and thought I'd share with you guys my journey with my 20G planted thank.

It all started with me catching 2 crayfish on a riverbank in Peterborough fishing two summers ago. I didn't have a place to keep them so I bought a starter kit fish tank to accomodate them. And obviously, the starter-kit didn't take me too far for plants and I was fortunate enough to be able to return the kit. After doing some research I bought some equipment from BA, and started my planting journey officially in December 2007!










(Above Pic) I kept the crayfish seperately until I found them a new home, coz they were chopping down my plants, especially swords.










(Above Pic) Few weeks went by and I started using DIY CO2 and root tabs, CO2 are injected through a powerhead. Plants had a high growth rate and was doing well.










(Above Pic) Decided to re-arrange everything for a new look last spring. Although it looked pretty but it was too densed and some leafs turned yellow and fish couldn't even swim in lol. I took everything apart and re-arranged again two months later in the summer.










(Above Pic) This is the most recent picture, had some algae outbreak since the last picture as you can see. Pretty happy with how everything is now at a low tech and low maintenance state.

Will start a new 5.5 gallon shrimp tank soon, will post some pictures when I get the project going. Thanks for viewing!!!


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Very nice looking tank. What happened to the two crayfish? Did they finally get a new home?


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

i liked your third pic the best, the one you did for your spring setup


----------



## souldct (Nov 26, 2009)

*Update!*

Thought I'd update my tank, changed around quite a lot, got tired of not seeing my fish in the tank. I got rid of a lot of plants, changed my fish stock. 
Here's a pic from the front. 








From the side.


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice job with the Ricca. What is the red plant off to the right? I could use a nice accent like that.


----------



## souldct (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm actually not too sure, maybe someone can help me ID it, bought it at big als a while ago. And thanks to you for the pearl weeds in the background, it looks nice and very healthy!


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Good to hear. I have been really happy with that plant as well. It's starting to show up in all my tanks now. Once it gets rooted start cutting back the larger stems and the plant will start to get very dense and bushy.


----------



## Russgro (Apr 14, 2010)

The rescape is real nice.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

souldct said:


> Thought I'd update my tank, changed around quite a lot, got tired of not seeing my fish in the tank. I got rid of a lot of plants, changed my fish stock.
> Here's a pic from the front.


What are those green circular things you have at the bottom? That would look nice in a iwagumi.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Yes what are those green circular plants in there? Can they survive in low light?


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Really nice plants btw!!


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

GuppyLove said:


> Yes what are those green circular plants in there? Can they survive in low light?


It's Riccia that's been tied to something circular. It requires very high light and Co2 or it just won't work out.

Beautiful setup.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

AquariAM said:


> It's Riccia that's been tied to something circular. It requires very high light and Co2 or it just won't work out.
> 
> Beautiful setup.


My riccia does fine with medium light and no CO2. It also does well with medium light and CO2 and high light without CO2.


----------

